

Net Neutrality isn't a debate between The People versus The Man. - rdomanski
http://thenerfherder.blogspot.com/2010/12/re-framing-net-neutrality-debate.html

======
bediger
I always assumed that The Internet would turn into a broadcast medium, with
big media companies broadcasting to The Masses, at a highish price.

But I figured that it would happen by mandating a new, improved replacement
for TCP/IP that had "client" and "server" built in to the protocol, in ways
that TCP does not have. The protocol would naturally be covered by patent, and
to impliment a server would require some kind of license, "internet driver's
license" or patent license or some such.

I'm faintly amused that we're turning The Internet into 21st Century Tee Vee
via quality of service.

By the way, I'm kinda with Techdirt on this one: if the USA had real
competition, there'd be no need for "net neutrality", people would flock to
the least restrictive ISPs and carriers. As a Linux user, I know I would. I
don't like to lie to my carrier's tech support about what I've got going on at
home.

